# Need Help With Towing Issue-Keystone Outback 23Fb-S By Liteway



## rbrett43 (Apr 20, 2018)

Hi,

Need help.

we have a 2002 Keystone Outback 23FBs travel trailer with a dry weight of 3900 lbs. Does it have *air brakes* and can i just tow it with an f-150? Or is there a concern towing it with a pickup. My father in law seems to think there are air brakes on the trailer? We will be going up and down a few hills and there is a concern. or is there a concern, i just want to be able to go to UHaul and rent one of there pickups.

Thanks,

Much appreciated


----------



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

No air brakes, but it certainly has electric brakes. Some sort of controller is necessary within the tow vehicle. Many of the newer trucks have this controller built in and they work very well. Otherwise, an aftermarket controller will need to be used. They're not particularly difficult to install, but may be a challenge with a rental truck.

Perhaps your U-Haul dealer can offer advice.


----------



## rbrett43 (Apr 20, 2018)

Thanks, that is exactly what i need to know. i have found a friend that has the control in his truck.

Thanks for the response.


----------



## martinbrown230 (Jul 9, 2019)

You can do casue it also has a electric brakes, with that you can tow, but make sure to drive carefully, being a towing truck driver at NYC 24-hour towing services, i have seen a lot of accident so be careful or take any expert opinion who is in your area.


----------

